# May 2013 Member of the Month



## Boc

*MAY 2013* 

It's time to announce Member of the Month for May 2013.










*spanner94ezekiel*​
*spanner94ezekiel* joined Heresy Online back in January 2011 and established himself (and quite obviously so) as a rather intense fanatic for the Dark Angels. He has posted probably the most Tacticas of any member of Heresy Online and has been instrumental in keeping the Dark Angels tacticas up to date both with the release of 6th edition and their new codex.

If you don't frequent the Tactica forum, though, you probably know him as the host of the Ultimate Unit game, since the departure of King of Cheese. He's hosted numerous competitions, which for him involve little thanks (thank him, you!) and a shit ton of make-believe dice rolling, just to give some folks (never me, though...) bragging rights over their abilities of unit selection.

So congratulations for spanner for being selected as the May 2013 Member of the Month. Thanks for the countless hours you've spent either typity-typing your tacticas or dice-rolling for the sakes of others. Now, READ HIS WORDS, AND BE AFRAID!




spanner94ezekiel said:



> Real name: Calum Wrench
> Heresy Online user name: spanner94ezekiel
> Main Army: Dark Angels
> Location: NW London, United Kingdom
> Personal Website: None (unless you count Heresy)
> 
> What motivates you when choosing to buy or build an army?
> A mixture of things really. Generally it goes coolness before tabletop effectiveness. I mean, I started Dark Angels back in late 4th edition, simply because I was young so Astartes was a given. However, instead of opting for the much publicised Ultrasmurfs, I liked my Marines with a little more of a dark side. Nowadays I also pay attention to the models, (which is what got me interested in Dark Eldar) and gameplay/types of lists (which is what got me interested in Elysians). Unfortunately due to a lack of spare funds of late, I've been unable to turn either of the latter into a functioning army.
> 
> What motivates you to keep playing or participating in the hobby?
> Mostly the constantly updating and changing world of 40k, be it the rules, the fluff or the models. I do go through small stages where my interest wanes occasionally, mostly due to the attraction of other shiny things, but I always come wandering back within a month or so. Oh, and Heresy of course! I'd have lost interest long ago if it weren't for this community.
> 
> Do you play for fun or victory?
> Fun always comes first, but a victory is a nice bonus. Particularly when I'm extinguishing the life out of those worthless Chaos pawns.
> 
> What is your all time favourite Game System?
> Gotta be 40k. Never really ventured into any of the smaller systems, or specialist games. And Fantasy and LotR never really had the same appeal to me.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Grand Tournament scene? IS it good for the hobby?
> Yes and no. I mean, it's good that it allows players to understand which units are viable for competitive builds if they're not participating in said tournaments just yet, but at the same time it fosters an atmosphere of ruthlessness that isn't always great in a hobby that is ultimately a game. Yes, I'm looking at you, rules lawyers.
> 
> What are your plans for the future?
> In terms of RL: go to uni, get a degree, fund my gaming and 40k hobbies.
> In terms of 40k: expand my army with some of the newer units and finish repainting it. Then maybe at some point move onto Dark Eldar and/or Elysians.
> 
> What gaming clubs do you belong to or have you been a member of?
> Used to frequent my local GWS in Harrow, and when that closed down I played with a few friends. But then that stopped a few years back so now I don't really have a "home turf" so to speak.
> 
> Which Race is your toughest opponent to face on the game table?
> Having not faced the new Daemons or Tau yet, I'd probably go with either Necrons or Grey Knights, simply because they have all the fancy tools to get the job done. But ultimately, it doesn't matter because I never lose. Ever. Not even when they field Draigo.
> 
> What do you do when you're not online?
> Play League of Legends, World of Tanks, Star Wars: The Old Republic, Battlefield Heroes, Lord of the Rings Online....
> Oh yeh, as an 18 year old I also find it imperative to hang out with my peers and get wasted as is generally accepted and expected. I also like to go to as many gigs as I can within reason, averaging out to about one a month if I'm lucky. Instead of revising for my A2's I now also have got my hands on a dirt cheap PS3, meaning Borderlands 2 will be my life this summer.
> 
> Favourite sports team?
> Kinda gave up following sports, but if I had to pick one then probably Arsenal.
> 
> What armies do you play?
> As mentioned before, Dark Angels, though I have Dark Eldar and Elysians planned.
> 
> Which system do you prefer and why?
> 40k, because LotR was poorly done, and space lasers > magic and trolls.
> 
> How long have you been playing GW games?
> About six or seven years I think it is now. So late 4th edition.
> 
> What's your favourite movie, book and song?
> Movie: Seen a lot of good ones lately, but of all time it's probably Inception.
> Book: Catch 22. Damn fucking funny.
> Song: Ehhh, this is a hard one, seeing as I'm a big music lover. Probably have to go with "Smokers Outside the Hospital Doors" by Editors, but there are plenty of other worthy contenders.
> 
> Occupation?
> Full time fucking legend. Also a student.
> 
> Any pictures you'd like to share? (40k, family, work etc)
> Not really a photo person. Though I do love a good meme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your greatest achievement that you're proud of?
> You mean apart from this? Ummm... Passing my driving test first time was pretty boss, I suppose.
> 
> How did you come up with your username?
> Spanner is my general nickname, and I often stick 94 on the end for gamer profiles etc. However, I thought I needed to add a 40k twist to the norm, so there we go.
> 
> How did you find out about Heresy? What made you stay?
> Stumbled across here on one of my many internet searches for various tactics and list building advice. This one stood out mostly due to its colour scheme, but also I'm impulsive and joined on a whim. Thankfully I made a good choice, and the awesome community made me inclined to stick around.
> 
> You can take three things with you to a deserted island, name them?
> A decent laptop (not the p.o.s. I'm using currently) with good WiFi connection, an unlimited supply of biscuits, and my music collection with speaker system.
> 
> Other Usernames we may know you by?
> Generally variations of spanner94, but on World of Tanks I'm known as Lieutenant Sarcasm, and on Star Wars I'm McSpanner.
> 
> If you could change something about heresy what would it be?
> Nothing major really - I like the place the way it is. Maybe find a way to prevent those pesky spam threads from turning up. But then that's not really so big an issue, nor is it really preventable.
> 
> Favourite mini of any range ever?(pic if possible.)
> Ezekiel, obviously. Though the Dark Eldar Razorwing is a beautiful model.
> 
> What was the first ever model you bought or were given?
> When I first got into the hobby, my parents bought me one of those little 3-man Bolter Marine boxes with a basic paint set, that were around at the time of Battle for Macragge. Pretty dull and uninteresting, but hey - the small things count.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Well done spanner94ezekiel!, 
I haven't caught too many of your tacticas but the ones I have seemed very well done


----------



## Boc

Bindi Baji said:


> Well done shaantitus!,


Lol it's spanner, shaant got it last month, I just fail at proofreading my own shit


----------



## Bindi Baji

Boc said:


> Lol it's spanner, shaant got it last month, I just fail at proofreading my own shit


that'll teach me to copy and paste won't it


----------



## Serpion5

Hooray for Spanner!


----------



## Loki1416

Congrats Spanner!


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Well done mate, well deserved.


----------



## JAMOB

Congrats dude, you deserve it!


----------



## Zodd

Very appropriate I must say. Grats Spanner :good:


----------



## shaantitus

Congrats spanner, well deserved.
Good to see I am still getting a mention now and again.:so_happy:


----------



## returnoftheclown

Well deserved! Three cheers for Spanner!


----------



## Tawa

Gratz on the Award, Spanner! :so_happy:


----------



## Romero's Own

Well done Spanner, well deserved award.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Congratulations.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Thank you all for the kind words. 

Even you Boc - you had one job! Misleading Bindi and everything too... 

And I don't think I could expect any more than Dave's Deadpan Delivery (yes that's now copyrighted).

:laugh:


----------



## Zion

Congrats Spanner.


----------



## WaLkAwaY

Oh congratulations to you sir.


----------

